# Bad Tummy Foundation



## Bad Tummy Foundation (Feb 1, 2011)

We have a program with the Bad Tummy Foundation called "Bad Tummy Kids"! we provide positive support systems for children of Crohn's Disease and ulcerative colitis. we are the first non-profit to do what we are doing in the US. check us out!http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bad-Tummy-Foundation/239714250807


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This is a great initiative!Jeff


----------



## Bad Tummy Foundation (Feb 1, 2011)

rolly47 said:


> The Bad Tummy Foundation is a non-profit organization creating public awareness regarding Crohn's Disease and Ulcerative Colitis.


Please check us out at www.badtummy.org and we have a wonderful group on Facebook www.facebook.com/badtummyfoundation we look forward to meeting all of you! we are making a big difference!


----------

